# Help With Internet Connection, LAN setup help



## Kniwor (Mar 4, 2007)

ok, here is the deal, I will try to explain as best as possible.

Firstly the information, I live in a College hostel, and me any many of my friends have computers in the room. We all are using the Operating system Windows XP Pro SP2.
We needed to connect all out computers to each other, so we bought the cheapest possible HUB, a $12, 100mbps hub, and connected the computers together, everything is fine so far and the LAN is working fine, we had no internet connection in any of our computers. Recently I received permission from college to connect my computer to the LAN of the college, thereby giving me Internet access to, but I have only one Network card in the computer, So I plugged in the college LAN cable in the hub, and also mine in the hub, and thus I have internet, the only problem now is that everyone who is connected to the hub has internet access, all they have to do is assign themselves an IP, say, 192.168.xx.xx, and a default gateway 192.168.52.1 and default nameserver 192.168.52.1. This situation is however not acceptable, is it possible in any way that the other computers do not get access to the college LAN, The hub is not configurable at all as it is just the cheapest one.


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 4, 2007)

ummm... try this.. connect the internet cable to the lancard of your system. then connect the hub to the landcard2 in your system (additional card may be needed). then let the other systems connect to the hub. install a proxyserver. now you should be able to control your own network. your system will act as a server.


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 4, 2007)

well I don't know If u read the post carefully, but It started because I have only 1 LAN card


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 4, 2007)

lan cards are very cheap.. go buy one.. itll be easy for you..


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah, but it's tedious that's why I was looking for a better solution


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 4, 2007)

Get a usb to lan if ur issue is cooling or like. Usb to lan costs sone 200 bucks.


----------



## 24online (Mar 4, 2007)

i think u should go any cybercafe and see their config. i think they have lan based internet and giving all pc equal speed...may be it works on IP and mac base....  or look for softpedia.com for any soft that control internet on LAN....also for online chating and file transfer on lan, softs r available on net....

also look below for sol,

*broadbandforum.in/index.php


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 4, 2007)

A network switch (last checked price 600 for 8 port) would have benn better tyan a Hub.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 4, 2007)

see the first thing is that If u put the incoming cable from ur college LAN into the hub,then everyone connected to that Hub will get Internet.the only simple solution to this problem is that u put another Ethernet Card. connect the incoming Internet connection to once card and the connection from Hub to other one..and even in this case make sure that u dont share the connection on which internet is working on ur connection..there is definitely a way to solve this using SINGLE CARD..but that is pretty much complex.if u want i'll tell u.u need to get access to the firewall of ur college and that too using an Admin account..now from there u can ban all the IPS(of ur frnds) for any Internet access.bt I dnt think this is feasible as u wont get such an admin access.


----------

